# Live Action Metroid: Other M Commerical



## Tyeforce (Aug 20, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/v/6ruVuOI5Igo&hd=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ruVuOI5Igo&hd=1

http://www.youtube.com/v/2kKAaMmDhu0&hd=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kKAaMmDhu0&hd=1


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 20, 2010)

Anyone...? No one's going to post their thoughts on it or anything?! ._.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 20, 2010)

was posted by someone else, and I was too lazy to post with a link to the other thread.

i wtf'd when i saw it though, cool stuff.  I commented in the other thread about metroid always delivering/being done right, and asked if there was any game in the series that I'm overlooking, and was awful/bad.

edit:  here, I think.


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 20, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> was posted by someone else, and I was too lazy to post with a ]here, I think[/url].


The thread you linked to is about a trailer, not the live action commercial.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 20, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gotcha.  I think the live action commercial came on before the video or something.  either way, I had seen it already.

just letting you know/thought that was the reason.

edit:  since it came on before the trailer, I was a bit confused at that, TBH.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 20, 2010)

interesting commercial.


----------



## muffun (Aug 20, 2010)

Looks awesome, as always. So excited to get this game.

And baby Metroid... :<


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 21, 2010)

Added the special video "Metroid and Me". It's pretty neat, definitely worth a watch.


----------



## BlueDaisy (Aug 21, 2010)

Looks awesome. Very dark/futuristic looking game it seems.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 21, 2010)

I swear if I hear the word baby again.

BABY BABY BABY BABY BABY GOD DAMMIT WE KNOW ABOUT THE BABY.


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 21, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> I swear if I hear the word baby again.
> 
> BABY BABY BABY BABY BABY GOD DAMMIT WE KNOW ABOUT THE BABY.


<big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big>THE BABY</big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what baby?


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 21, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The baby Metroid, of course.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about the baby Metroid?


----------



## AndyB (Aug 21, 2010)

Well now I want to play Metroid again... yay!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Aug 21, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Well now I want to play Metroid again... yay!


Same.
I only managed to finish Fusion and Echoes because I always got distracted by some other game and never finished the others. :V


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 21, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Well now I want to play Metroid again... yay!


Now I want to play Metroid for the first time ever... Yay! XD


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whut.

tye =/= played metroid?

GO NOW.


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 21, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I have played a little less than an hour of Metroid Prime in Metroid Prime: Trilogy back around Christmas time, but I haven't played it again since... I'm not a fan of first person, unless it's used in moderation, like in Twilight Princess. That's why I'm looking forward to Metroid: Other M, because it's primarily third person, with stationary first person thrown in here and there. I can handle that.

As for the older Metroid games...I just never really got into the franchise. I plan on playing them all someday, but right now I'm focusing on playing all the Zelda games that I haven't beaten yet.


----------



## David (Aug 21, 2010)

Didnt like the look of Samus.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but metroid prime is.. hardly a hardcore first person shooter.. it's almost platforming @_@  but I can understand, if you just don't like the genre.  I just love that game. 

the other metroids are awesome.  just surprised me, since you're the whole nintendo guy, and metroid is like... awesome.  !


----------



## cornymikey (Aug 21, 2010)

and I was like baby baby baby


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 21, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> and I was like baby baby baby


BABY COME BACK


----------



## Mino (Aug 21, 2010)

It's odd that Nintendo seems to have taken a tip from Microsoft's ad campaigns leading up to the release of Halo 3.  There were all sorts of incredibly lame faux-realistic depictions of battles in Halo, which were completely inconsistent with the feel of the series.  In fact, that was one of the main problems with Halo 3.

Game looks good, though.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Aug 21, 2010)

Odd things I just noticed about Metroid: Other M are that Other M can be used to make Mother and the abbreviation is M:OM.

Still wondering what the M means and my observations probably mean nothing but meh.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 21, 2010)

from the commercial/that second video (tye, is that official, or fan made?) I'm going to say that the acronym is connected to the story.

other M means other metroid, whut?  O GOODNESS PLOT BUSTIN


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 22, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> from the commercial/that second video (tye, is that official, or fan made?) I'm going to say that the acronym is connected to the story.
> 
> other M means other metroid, whut?  O GOODNESS PLOT BUSTIN


Yes, the second video is official. It's even posted on the official website. That's Samus's voice actor narrating it.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 22, 2010)

For the name...
*Other M*etroid
*Other M*other
And of course
Other M.... M Other... Mother.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Aug 22, 2010)

The other colour looks better


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the voice made me wtf, thanks for clarifying

OH GOD THE BABY


----------



## David (Aug 22, 2010)

her boobs should be bigger


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 22, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> For the name...
> *Other M*etroid
> *Other M*other
> And of course
> Other M.... M Other... Mother.


Don't forget the acronym!

M:OM


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 22, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> her boobs should be bigger


No. The worst thing they could do to the game is turn Samus into a sex object. >_> I feared that with Team Ninja working on the game, it would be inevitable...but thankfully that didn't happen.


----------



## David (Aug 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she's already a sex object considering shes wearing a suit that tight.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that so?
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
















</div>


----------



## BlueDaisy (Aug 22, 2010)

Is this game supposed to be like Halo or something?


----------



## David (Aug 22, 2010)

in before 18 page flame war.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 22, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> in before 18 page flame war.


not really, that's just a really stupid thing to say.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 22, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NUH UH NOW SHE'S A MOM D:


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 22, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So now she can be a milf?


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 22, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BUT UR NOT SPOST TO THINK OF MOMS THAT WAY D:


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 22, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But what if you married them?


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 22, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that'd be cool.

DID YOU MARRY SAMUS?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 22, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I DON'T KNOW


----------



## Thunder (Aug 22, 2010)

BlueDaisy said:
			
		

> Is this game supposed to be like Halo or something?


There isn't necessarily that much similarities between the two, besides the armor design... Which honestly i hardly see a comparison.

And also the FPS factor.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 22, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> BlueDaisy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


serious reply to a troll


----------



## BlueDaisy (Aug 22, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you talking about?


----------



## Thunder (Aug 22, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yer a little too quick to call trollin' methinks.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 22, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just look at all the posts he/she/it made. When people were complaining about the folders, he/she/it said they ordered them.

He/she/it is a troll.


----------



## BlueDaisy (Aug 22, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a troll because I ordered folders? Serously? I saw the folders on the video and thought they looked cool, so I checked my Nintendo account and filled out al the surveys until I had enough points. I ordrered them yesterday, so they should be in sometime next month. I'll post picutres when I get them if you don't belive me.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 22, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...Err...


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 22, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, yeah, she's a good looking woman, but that doesn't make her a sex object. She doesn't have oversized, jiggly boobs, does she? >_>

But, of course, anything can be a sex object under rule 34. XD


----------



## Ciaran (Aug 22, 2010)

Game might be good, will wait for reviews to make judgement, Ad was horrible really disappointed.
Samus needs boobs that jiggle when you shake the wiimote.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 22, 2010)

BlueDaisy said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even if you do, you will still be under close watch.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think you were paying attention to those pictures.
Samus's strong point is her ass, which Nintendo makes sure to put focus on.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 22, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forgot which article it was, but someone said it was almost like the people that invented Samus were lonely old men that lived in their mom's basement in need of some sexual attention.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 22, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think in some Zero Mission artwork of ZSS, theres a little thingy pointing to Samus's ass with japanese writing saying something along the lines of "i'm going to have fun drawing this"
Can't confirm though, here's the original if Tye wants to translate.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 23, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I only saw the first picture before... The other ones didn't load. XD Okay, you do have a point, lol. But nothing's really exaggerated, and it's not like you can jiggle her ass in game by shaking the controller or anything. >_>


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 23, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't even make out what that says, it's so small, lol.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 23, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


command+


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 23, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know how to enlarge it, lol. Even if you blow the image up, the text is illegible.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 23, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's some images of ZSS from Zero Mission and the ZSS "artwork" from Other M.


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 23, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, I saw them now. I meant I didn't see them at first when I originally replied to that post.


----------



## Ciaran (Aug 23, 2010)

But seriously, making her boobs jiggle by shaking the controller would be the best use of the wiimote ever.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 23, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> But seriously, making her boobs jiggle by shaking the controller would be the best use of the wiimote ever.


Psychonaut is reminded of those wii vs ps3 faux-commercials on youtube..

"I only have one button to turn me on"


----------

